# Huffy Thunder Road



## musclemaniac (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's a  few pics of my 1973 Huffy Thunder Road HMX-450. All original survivor bike. Check out the dirt bike style forks and triple tree. Love the muscle bike style frame with pad. The waffle grips sure bring back memories!


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 29, 2009)

*cool bike*

takes me back a few years.
my cousin had one.he use
to let me ride it when i was
@ his house.till i jumped the
creek bed, & bent his rims.:eek:


----------

